# "Guitar Radius Dishes" ...application?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Could someone please explain how these are used in the guitar building process.

It is probably simple and obvious, but it is eluding me.

Thanks. 

Guitar Radius Dishes | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji




























*Description*
I have a full set of 1" HDPE plastic, CNC'ed concave radius sanding and assembly dishes for acoustic guitar building. As a builder myself, I found that the MDF dishes available online ($100++ US) don't stand up to the changing of self adhesive sandpaper and can be problematic during the glue up process in a go deck. I wanted to create a life time tool that is accurate and impervious to moisture, glues and the removal of sand paper adhesives. The commissioned result was the creation of very high quality CNC cut, balanced dishes that will last a life time. Each disk is pre-drilled with a 1/4" centre hole for accurate indexing. One disk from each radius set is designated for the application of sandpaper and use on a low RPM turntable (or manual sanding) and the other is for the go deck glue up process. The plastic is expensive and combined with the lengthy CNC work required they are a little on the pricey side but you get what you pay for; a life time tool!

Would like to sell as a complete set:

[email protected] 24" Diameter, 16ft concave radius; 
[email protected] 24" Diameter, 24ft concave radius; 
[email protected] 24" Diameter, 30ft concave radius.

Price is firm at $1500 for the complete set.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Contrary to popular nomenclature, most "flat top" guitars actually have a top that is slightly radiused. Same for the back. Think of them almost as sections of a very large sphere.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Contrary to popular nomenclature, most "flat top" guitars actually have a top that is slightly radiused. Same for the back. Think of them almost as sections of a very large sphere.


WOW...I had no knowledge of this. Thanks!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Check out Susan Gardener's channel on You Tube. She just made a set recently and the go bar system to go with it.

Susan Gardener


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't know about 'most,' but yes, good guitars are generally radiused front & back. Building it in the dish let's you shape the radius in to the front or back when you're installing the bracing. Also good for sanding the radius in to the braces prior to installation etc.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AlBDarned said:


> Also good for sanding the radius in to the braces prior to installation etc.


This is all making more and more sense now. Thanks.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Here's a picture of some dude clamping a top/braces in to a radius dish in a go bar deck (flexible fibreglass or wood bars squeezed between two plates) - should give you the general idea:


----------

